# Custody ?'s



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok. So my wife lied to me 30 min's before I found the papers about paying a lawyer and "talking" to one. 

I asked her on halloween if she'd paid a lawyer she said no. I asked if she talked to a lawyer, she said no. 30 min's later I find a receipt in her car and these papers:

Visitation Schedule - 12/07/07 The date looks to be cookie cutter.

"Visitation with children by the non-custodial parent shall be determined by the Court, but will generally be in accord with the following schedule"

Alternate weekends starting at 6pm. etc. 
Weekday visitation- Wed. 5pm - 8pm. 
Holidays, etc. motehrs day with mother etc. 

Goes on about odd numbered years etc. 

WTF is this? This isn't 50/50 is it?

She claimed this was just a "legal guide and we can do w/e we want, 50/50 with no child support etc" But this guideline does not look 50/50 to me. 

Can someone chime in thoughts?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dewayne76 said:


> Ok. So my wife lied to me 30 min's before I found the papers about paying a lawyer and "talking" to one.
> 
> I asked her on halloween if she'd paid a lawyer she said no. I asked if she talked to a lawyer, she said no. 30 min's later I find a receipt in her car and these papers:
> 
> ...


Read your thread.

I gave you custody arrangement information.


----------

